# Is this an eBay scam?



## AdrianUK (7 Oct 2021)

An item sold on eBay beginning of sept has been returned, without any communication previously, with a hand written note from the buyer asking to be refunded onto a Visa card, Visa card number written onto the note.

Original purchase was via PayPal, no explanation as to why item returned, it is not damaged in any way and is as described.

In addition, the buyer has included two additional similar items in the return that were not purchased from me. 

I definitely won’t be returning any funds via the Visa card, a strange request!

I may return via PayPal, as I have item back.

So, is this a new scam?

The buyer is UK based, possibly new to eBay with just 3 feedback ratings, all in the last 6 months.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (7 Oct 2021)

Wait until Ebay orders you to refund.


----------



## Phill05 (7 Oct 2021)

I would write to buyer and explain you cannot refund without going through e-bay request to do so, and as buyer returned items without e-bay they must stand cost to get them back.


----------



## Sandyn (7 Oct 2021)

Sounds very like a scam, Pay for something on-line using a stolen card, then return to another stolen card they have the pin number for and take the cash out at a machine. If it's for small amounts they might be able to do it often before the card(s) are cancelled


----------



## DBT85 (7 Oct 2021)

Can't even return the money to a card anyway can you? You need bank details or an email address to send money to.

But I'd do nothing until eBay asks you to refund and then I'd do it via paypal if thats what they paid with.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2021)

Use PayPal. 

Protects you. 

And refund is recorded. 

Cheers James


----------



## Steliz (7 Oct 2021)

It's possible to get Paypal to cancel a payment after the fact. They want you to refund to the card and then they'll cancel the Paypal payment and get their money back twice.
A similar scam, which I experienced recently on Gumtree, is for the scammer to offer to pay for the item on Paypal then pay too much, pretend to have made a mistake and ask for the difference to be refunded back through Paypal. Once they have the overpayment back they then cancel the original payment and get that back too.


----------



## AdrianUK (7 Oct 2021)

Thanks all 
I’m definitely not an easy mark, however, Ebay a scams do evolve, and this, if it is a scammer, is a new tactic to me.

I don’t want someone to be out of pocket if it’s genuine, but at the same time, don’t want to initiate contact if it’s a £#@&?6 trying it on.

So shall wait and see.


----------



## baldkev (7 Oct 2021)

I would be informing ebay of the development so its on file


----------



## artie (7 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> I would be informing ebay of the development so its on file


I informed ebay on three occasions about fraudulent ads, they did fanny all about it.


----------



## baldkev (8 Oct 2021)

Doesn't sound good..... ive been pucky so far with ebay, although i hardly ever sell on there, just buy


----------



## danst96 (8 Oct 2021)

Sounds like a surefire scam. It sounds not disimilar to the "royal mail" delivery scam where an expensive item was delivered to you without you ordering and then I can't remember the details but you ended up paying for the item and returning it all at the same time. With the 2 additional items coming back to you that's big warning bells to me. Also with there only being 6 reviews that's another reason not to trust.


----------



## Orraloon (8 Oct 2021)

As baldkev says inform Ebay and have it on record. Photos of items, photocopy of note and visa card numbers. If it had just been the item you sold then a refund via PayPal would leave you all square but the two other items are very suss. Got to be thinking what happens next. Hope things get worked out.
Regards
John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Doesn't sound good..... ive been pucky so far with ebay, although i hardly ever sell on there, just buy


We had absolutely no help whatsoever from either ebay or Paypal. despite its being thought they are always on the side of the buyer.


----------



## okeydokey (8 Oct 2021)

I'm sure you have already but --- go to eBay go to Help and Contact (at the top sort of left hand side) go to refunds and returns for sellers. Then to Request Assistance then down to Need More Help then keep scrolling down the page and at the very end you will find a Contact Us - should get you to a real person.
If they don't help I would simply print a copy of the original sale details and the address of the buyer, box everything up put it in the attic and forget it. 
Or contact the buyer via the sale link page asking them why the item and other things have been returned in error? Then any correspondence is on ebay records, if they ask for a refund then tell them to start the refund procedure via eBay - then forget it if they don't reply. 

Don't send any money anywhere as you give details of your finances/where you hold money to originate the payment
Does sound like a scam irrespective of the value


----------



## JAW911 (8 Oct 2021)

Along similar lines, my wife runs an internationally-operating food business based in the UK. They received a very large payment into their bank from an unknown source followed by an order which was duly cancelled with a request to refund the money to a ‘sister’ company in Holland. Laundering/moving money. They refused and the bank returned it to the sender saying it happens often.


----------



## HamsterJam (8 Oct 2021)

Could be as simple as you refund outside eBay, they claim through eBay that they never received the goods so eBay refunds them again at your expense.


----------



## danst96 (8 Oct 2021)

HamsterJam said:


> Could be as simple as you refund outside eBay, they claim through eBay that they never received the goods so eBay refunds them again at your expense.


This sounds likely


----------



## Cozzer (8 Oct 2021)

I don't think anyone above has mentioned this aspect yet - apologies if I've missed it.
Are you certain it's _exactly_ the same item you sent?
They've not sent an (already) broken item back to you, pretending it's the one you sent?
Have they not given a reason for the return?


----------



## DavidConnelly (9 Oct 2021)

AdrianUK said:


> An item sold on eBay beginning of sept has been returned, without any communication previously, with a hand written note from the buyer asking to be refunded onto a Visa card, Visa card number written onto the note.
> 
> Original purchase was via PayPal, no explanation as to why item returned, it is not damaged in any way and is as described.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a scam. I had a similar thing. I've only refunded once through Ebay. The only way to do it is when the buyer requests it through ebay or PayPal. Then the repayment portal is available to you. 
If you pay by any other means, the buyer can then ask for a refund via ebay or PayPal. They will then debit your payment method. You pay back twice


----------



## Lonsdale73 (9 Oct 2021)

Bear in mind also that you need to refund through ebay to recover their extortionate fees. They are not a private seller friendly operation.


----------



## MickCheese (9 Oct 2021)

Ignore it until contacted by eBay. 

if you were able to refund the next thing you would get is a request from eBay for a Paypal refund claiming the item never arrived.

Mick


----------



## HamsterJam (9 Oct 2021)

Ignoring any previous transaction, the seller has in effect sent you unsolicited goods. 
You should request they formalise the return otherwise arrange collection within 28 days after which time you will dispose of their items as you see fit.


----------



## Stan (9 Oct 2021)

Have a chat with your local police station. If the card is stolen the number will be on record.

The whole thing smells rotten.


----------



## guineafowl21 (11 Oct 2021)

Disco 3 listed clearly with engine failure/spares repairs.
Buyer message: “Is the car fully working?”
I point out the obvious.
Buyer response: “whats its top sped [sic]?”

Spindle moulder on sale for £1600
Buyer offers £1300
I counter £1450
He then buys it for £1600.

Drip feed oiler on sale, described and pictured as having cracked glass.
Buyer negotiates price with me, then buys it.
Buyer messages next day: “Is the glass intact?”

I seem to be getting more and more buyer weirdness. Are these scams, or are the buyers just cretins?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2021)

I sold something. The buyer told me he hadn't received it, so I gave him the Hermes parcel number, the Hermes comfirmation of delivery and the very clear photo taken of it inside their front door. They then asked me to check it out further as it was a different parcel, which it obviously wasn't. I haven't heard since, but I haven't checked my ebay rating.


----------



## okeydokey (11 Oct 2021)

I'd go for many buyers not fully compos mentis. 
I have a similar situation I can quote about an old 27" Apple iMac fully and so fully described as not working and discussed in emails as not working, it gets to UK destination and are then told the buyer has taken it to bits and cant repair it wants his money back. eBay backed the buyer for ages, eventually and apparently only due to the buyer not returning the item in a set timescale their claim was dismissed.


----------



## AdrianUK (11 Oct 2021)

So, I spoke to an eBay rep yesterday after which I decided to refund the buyer, through Ebay. 

The eBay rep confirmed that the purchase was made using a credit card through EBay’s payment portal.
What I had missed, was that I have been so used to PayPal payments in the past, that since migrating to Ebay Managed Payments, purchasers now have multiple options to pay, of which credit cards is just one.

Reason for refunding was that after chatting with the rep, it’s very possible this is someone who’s not that clued up on correct process to follow, or how to request to return. 

I didn’t see any reason to delay by messaging the buyer, I have the item back, right thing to do was to action refund ASAP, so as not keep the buyer wondering if they will get their money back. 

Anyway, better safe than sorry but on this occasion am happy to say my suspicions were unfounded, thanks for all the views, helpful.


----------

